# Wireless problems



## andyangel (Apr 1, 2006)

I am running Windows XP on a Dell Inspirion e1505. Every time I restart my computer, I also have to restart the wireless zero configuration. And change the settings on my wireless network connection properties to "use Windows to configure my wireless network settings". This is highly annoying as you can imagine. I am also noticing that I have made changes to my battery settings, and my toolbar properties, and these also revert back and have to be changed after every restart. The computer was bought at Christmas. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

uninstall/disable the Dell wireless utility.


----------



## andyangel (Apr 1, 2006)

will I still be able to use my wireless connection?

How do I disable/uninstall the dell wireless utility?

Will this clear up my issue of having my preferences saved after every restart as well?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"How do I disable/uninstall the dell wireless utility?"

If its icon is in the Startup folder, delete it from there. Otherwise use msconfig (Startup tab) to uncheck it.

Yes, you can still use your wireless connection; you will have to use Windows XP's WZC, but you indicated that as your preference.


----------



## Shahhere (May 17, 2007)

Here are the steps I followed that worked for me:

1) Go to Start/Run and enter &#8220;Services.msc&#8221; which will bring up the windows Services window.

2) Here find "Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service" 
Right click it and go to Properties.
Under the General tab change the &#8220;Startup type&#8221; to Manual and then hit the Stop button below and then click OK.

3) Now back in the Services folder find &#8220;Wireless zero configuration&#8221;.
Right click it and go to Properties.
Under the General tab change the &#8220;Startup type&#8221; to Automatic and then his the Start button below and click OK.

4) Now go to My Network Places and then click &#8220;View Network Connections&#8221; 
Here right click the Wireless Network Connection and select Properties.
Under the &#8220;Wireless Networks&#8221; tab check mark the first option to &#8220;Use Windows to configure my wireless network settings&#8221; and click OK.

Shahhere


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Dell wireless utility runs as a service?! That's sure good to know--explains why people have had so much trouble finding it in Add/Remove Programs or in msconfig! 

Thanks for posting that, Shahhere.


----------



## vmigop (May 29, 2007)

I had this problem after reconfiguring my Linksys router. It took me all day to find this solution - thanks to ya'll. Joe


----------



## Bryan000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, thanks for posting that Shahhere. :up: I would have never thought it would be there...
I work tech support and was just on the phone with a cx that couldnt remove that program no matter what we tried (icon in sys tray, add/remove programs). 

Needless to say we got it taken care of


----------

